# Biloxi Marsh 5/29-31/15



## saltwater cowboy (Oct 11, 2012)

Went down to Hopedale, LA to fish the Biloxi Marsh this past weekend. Very detailed and pic heavy post.

Friday 5/29/15

Got down to Breton Sound Marina around 5:45 pm, after leaving work early for the day. Had my buddy Will and his buddy Ryan with me. We got some ice and headed out into the Biloxi Marsh. Ryan hooks up on a 20"er right off the bat before I even drop the trolling motor in the water. I drop the trolling motor in after netting the fish, and.... Nothing. I take the head off to find the tiller has slipped out of the speed switch. Fix it, and mosey on into the "Kidney Pond". So much grass you could barely reel your line in. This hole has always been our emergency spot when we can't find fish anywhere else. She failed me. So, we move on. Head to "Secret Spot 158", make my second cast, and boom, marsh donkey on, 34"er. Fight it for a few minutes, net her, give high fives, snap pictures, drink a beer, then move on. I caught 2 more 22-24"ers, sun is setting quick, so we make the run back to the launch. Pull up, head to camper to shower, then off to eat. Was a lil later than we thought, so everything was closed except Zig's Hideout bar and the convenience store beside it. Buy some honey biscuits, fries, and macaroni and cheese, BC powders, and walk over to Zig's to eat/drink and get hit on by 65 year old perv woman. After the second kiss on my cheek, I tell the boys it's time to go. Get back to camp, drink a few more, then off to bed.

Saturday 5/30/15

Wake up earlier than I ever have in LA, was on water by 7:30. Made the run towards Stump Lagoon and fish a few favorite tournament spots of mine. I caught one 17"er and threw back since I "knew" we'd have a great day. Had 2 break offs immediately after, figure it was a gar. Troll on down the banks of "Redfish 2", I bring in 2 more, 1 being 30.75" (beautiful fish), and a 23"er. I'm feeling confident by now, Greg-3, Ryan-0, Will-0. Finish fishing "Redfish 2", then move on towards "Heads or tails". Had a squal move in on us while running so we stop and fish a different spot. Revealed one keeper, then moved on to "Heads or Tails". Will wipes the stink off himself, and lands a pretty 25"er. Moral is boosting. I land a smaller keeper. We move deeper in marsh to avoid getting wet again. Ventured into new territory for myself, and found some good spots that I had looked at on Google Earth. They produced. In a ditch literally 12" narrower than my boat, I land a good 24"er sight-casting, one swims beside it as we net it. Move deeper in ditch, have the biggest red I've seen in the marsh cruise passed us and just completely ignore us. Move on into another ditch, crystal clear water, I spot a fish off the casting platform. I cast, only to be shunned, same reaction for Will. I tell Ryan to cast since he's using a different lure. Shunned on first pitch, and inhaled on the second. Fights fish for about 7 minutes as Will tries to get some GoPro footage. Fish runs back of boat, literally jumps into the marsh and then back out, and continues the fight. Ryan gets line under motor, I tilt up to release it, then for it to only get caught on trim tab, I yell to get it out, only to be too late. Line breaks, Ryan's hot, takes it out on the marsh grass with his rod and reel. The search continues. We have 2 more completely shun us. Rain is approaching again, so we head back toward "Secret Spot 158". Ryan lands a good one, finally, in the back 40. Moral boost again. Will lands another shortly after, can't remember the spot, just remember him landing. Start to make the troll back out to main channel, and head towards another favorite spot, only to be let down by more grass than I've ever seen, and the trolling motor batteries dying. I grab the push pole and start poling because I wanted the guys to get more fish. I was happy with what I've caught by now and just wanted to help them out. And.... Nada! We"re all getting tired, I can't pole the boat any longer, so I decide to take them sight-seeing and run over to Fort Proctor to show them Beauregard's Castle. We noticed some kayakers over at the castle, so we anchored out and waded/swam/crawled over, cut ourselves up, and broke flip-flops. Was all worth it when we got to it and climbed around. Took some GoPro footage, made the way back to the boat to booze cruise back to the launch. Get back to camp, clean fish, grill some fish and hotdogs, drink, reflect on the day's activities, and talk about what's on the agenda for Sunday morning. Nite-nite

Sunday 5/31/15

I wake up at the butt crack of daylight (8 am), eat some breakfast (chips), hook the boat up, and beat and bang around as loud as possible to try and get the other guys to wake. It finally works, after 10 am. We all drag around till we finally make it to the launch. Head out to try some different areas. Ryan sight-cast one right off the bat, boom, looks like it may pay off. We see a ton of action, but only to see sheepsheads. Water is crystal clear, and slick-as-glass. Loved being on the casting platform in this. We then moved to another spot. Notice some rain North East of us, but not far away. See a funnel cloud, and just start to pay close attention. I hear a boom, duck down real quick, look west and see clear skies, picked up and moved away. Tried one spot close to the launch in Hopedale area, with nothing to show. So we pull up, and make the trek home. I drop the guys off in Mississippi, and I come on back down to Fowl River. Sister-in-law had some snapper cooked for me when I got home that a captain she deals with gave her. Glad to be back home to my baby girl and the wife. Thankful for another great weekend in the books.

Pictures (in no particular order)









Running from storm on Sunday


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Jealous as hell, nice trip, appreciate the photos.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Water is glassy!! Ideal conditions for me.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

That looks like a blast


----------

